# 1st Soap Ball Embeds



## GreenScene (Feb 17, 2011)

And I'm very pleased. I'd been wanting to try this for a while but couldn't figure out the best way to roll the balls. I wound up making the yellow soap (scented with SGS Sunwashed Linen) one evening, letting it gel, and then I used the ends to roll the balls by hand the next morning when it was still nice and soft. I dampened my hands a bit towards the end to smooth out the bumps a little. Once the balls were dry, I just plopped them into the top of the fresh soap. I'm not sure if this is the best way to do it, but I'm happy with the results, especially for the first attempt which I always expect to be less-than-stellar. ;-) I just posted these pics in the CP forum, but I had to share here, too.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## dubnica (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW that is so adorable!


----------



## JackiK (Feb 17, 2011)

Those are wonderful!


----------



## krissy (Feb 17, 2011)

i have been watching too many space shows, those remind me of a planet or a sun. 
i think they are great!


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 17, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> i have been watching too many space shows, those remind me of a planet or a sun.
> i think they are great!



No, that's exactly what I was going for! I'm glad it reminded you of that.  It's scented with Sunwashed Linen, and I was going for a blue sky and rising sun effect (and an extra planet or star for the fun of it!).


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 17, 2011)

Really cool looking soap!  How do you like the FO?  Was it easy to work with?


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 17, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> Really cool looking soap!  How do you like the FO?  Was it easy to work with?



It was a breeze to work with. No discoloration thus far and no acceleration. SGS says it smells like linen dried on the line, but it just smells like a laundry room to me right now - not as mild or subtle as the stuff off my clothesline. Not that smelling like a laundry room is a bad thing at all. I really like it - very fresh and clean. I used 1 oz. ppo, and it's surprisingly strong, though that may fade with time.


----------



## llineb (Feb 17, 2011)

Fabulous!  Very creative! :shock:


----------



## Relle (Feb 17, 2011)

Love it, the contrast in colours is fantastic. I saw a sunset with lovely colours just last night that I want to copy into a soap.

Relle.


----------



## foresthome (Feb 17, 2011)

*Great job*

So creative, I love the look.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Luv luv luv ya balls :0)


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 17, 2011)

You did a great job!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the cut bars ... you have done a wonderful job with this soap!  Congrats!


----------



## heyjude (Feb 18, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Bean13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats awesome!


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW! Love it.


----------



## TaoJonz (Feb 18, 2011)

what a great job you did!  Bravo!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey nice balls!   No, really, beautiful job!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 19, 2011)

I really like that!


----------



## dcornett (Feb 23, 2011)

AWESOME!! I love the contrasting colors you've used...really makes those balls "pop"


----------



## MsDee (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks So Kool


----------

